# 89mph on the A74(M) near Glasgow?



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

I was expecting this as I saw the camera van (too late..) so it hasn't come as a surprise.
Anyway driving home last Friday on the A74(M) near Glasgow I was caught by a mobile camera van on a bridge. I received the letter of intended prosecution today (its all very efficient isn't it?) and they want me to fill in the driver details etc and post it back.
Any ideas what sort of fine and the number of points this is likely to receive? Also any 'loopholes' worth invetigating? I have no points on my license to I don't think I am up for a ban?

Andy


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

89 on a motorway? Should be the standard 3 point & £60. I got done at 80mph on the M4 some years ago & that is what I got.

IIRC you'll only be looking at a ban if you were exceeding 100mph.

HTH.

Mart.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

see PM


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Defo not up for a ban as you would have to go court if a ban was on the cards


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i got a ban last year, 1 month :x but i was doing 104.99mph on the A30 (and what a beautiful road to be speeding on :roll: ) outside exeter as i passed an unmarked porker!! fucking idiot, but i did get away with the ban and a fine... oh, and 4 months worth of pyschological damage waiting for my court date.

OH, and i had to fucking pay the victim tax piece of shit fucking fine... who is the fucking victim here!! its ME! i cant drive for a month, and i lost almost 500 squids! im the victim goddamn it! :lol: :lol: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

Any loopholes? I have searched and it seems that Scottish law may differ slightly regarding S172 but I can't find any hard evidence? I need to return the NIP shortly....


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

loopholes = long lengthy process = costly. and the courts generally dont like the loophole route.

i would recommend, biting the bullet and saying sorry like i did. but then again, im a law abiding citizen :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Sure some speed limits suck, and we all have found our cars sometimes going over the limit. We all hate people lurking to catch us doing a little over the limit which was set in 1965.

But alas, until we vote in somebody who will make a change, we gotta accept it.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dash said:


> Sure some speed limits suck, and we all have found our cars sometimes going over the limit. We all hate people lurking to catch us doing a little over the limit which was set in 1965.
> 
> But alas, until we vote in somebody who will make a change, we gotta accept it.


i have never come across the NPMS... (National Party for More Speed)... i would SO vote for them, 10 times over! they could join forces with NPLSB (National Party for Less Speed Bumps) and the NPLSC (National Party for Less "Safety" Cameras) :roll:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's a democracy, anybody can run for government. We've probably got enough coverage on this forum to have a representative in each constituency.

Perhaps we should start the party "For the love of all things sensible". And promise a lot of change in the little things - like speed limits.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The best bet is probably a campaign along the lines of "Vote None of the Above" in that film with Richard Prior in.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I noticed that the form is in alphabetical order. So I'm going to start the Abstain party


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

Dash said:


> I noticed that the form is in alphabetical order. So I'm going to start the Abstain party


ROFLMFAPIMP!!


----------



## scottishloveknot (Feb 8, 2009)

sounds to me if they are askin for details etc they are still to make up there mind as i got the same then got summoned to court


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Take the thrill, pay the bil...

FWIW, I got banned a few years back for 103 on the M23. Fair enough me own fault. However, knowing that I was in for punishment, I opted to swallow my pride & throw as much contrition at the bench as I could muster. End result was £75 fine & a two week ban, where I was on offer for six months & £1000, so I call that a result.


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

3-points, £60 fine, took it on the chin - f*ckers...

Missus has just had been hit for 37 in a 30 in Cambridge - TW*TS. She's on 8-points already, its not a ban is it?
And to top it off we picked her mum up at East Croydon station last Sunday and on exiting the car park its a bit confusing and ended up in a bus/taxi lane and couldn't turn round. £60 fine.... I am going to phone tomorrow and contest it - any tips other than the truth? Sunday f'ing morning and they have camera operators tracking bus lanes - FFS :x

Andy


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Your mrs is fine thats only 11 and you can hold 12, you just cant get more.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

A friend of mine was caught and pulled doing 110MPH on a dual carriage way, and got away with an SP30,


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Lucky git!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2010)

Commiserations. An unmarked porker? Did you mean Porsche or were you referring to the piggies piloting it? If the former, that's a bad as the infamous £73,000 Lexus referred to by David Cameron in one of the leaders' debates.

Shame you can't go to court and plead that 89 mph in a TT feels like 69 mph. 'Cause it does. Just like the TT can go round corners at 65 that other drivers take at 45 mph. :wink:

Seriously mate, I feel for you as in good conditions with light traffic, a lot of the vehicles seem to move at around 90 mph on motorways these days.

Doug


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

ADB said:


> I was expecting this as I saw the camera van (too late..) so it hasn't come as a surprise.
> Anyway driving home last Friday on the A74(M) near Glasgow I was caught by a mobile camera van on a bridge. I received the letter of intended prosecution today (its all very efficient isn't it?) and they want me to fill in the driver details etc and post it back.
> Any ideas what sort of fine and the number of points this is likely to receive? Also any 'loopholes' worth invetigating? I have no points on my license to I don't think I am up for a ban?
> 
> Andy


Hey, ask for the calibration certificate for the exact speed camera that caught you, i will guarantee it aint got one, if it aint tell them you will go to court. Conclusion ? They will drop the ticket mate. Upto you though,lol :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

fozzie said:


> ADB said:
> 
> 
> > I was expecting this as I saw the camera van (too late..) so it hasn't come as a surprise.
> ...


Bit late now


----------



## fozzie (Oct 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> fozzie said:
> 
> 
> > ADB said:
> ...


yeh mate sorry only just saw date :lol:


----------

